# Awesome GTI Bash 2013



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Detailed & awesome Summer Bash

july 21st

Awesome GTI Store UK,
Unit 1 Siemens Road,
Northbank Industrial Park,
Irlam,
Manchester,
M44 5AH, UK


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Whats involved? BBQ, complimentary upgrade to Stage 2 and a blast about? :roll:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

TondyTT said:


> Whats involved? BBQ, complimentary upgrade to Stage 2 and a blast about? :roll:


They will be offering discounted remaps aswell as offers on all there other products. Based on a first come first serve basis ( or that's what has happened in previous years)


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

> They will be offering discounted remaps aswell as offers on all there other products. Based on a first come first serve basis ( or that's what has happened in previous years)


do we know what discount we are talking on brakes and the like?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

We normally have a club stand at it - spaces very limited. I'll get onto it.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Gutted, I am on holiday and would have liked to go to the open day:-(


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Its a really good day and they also have a raffle to, with pretty awesome (excuse the pun) prizes  :lol:


----------



## Morells (Mar 4, 2013)

1st who's the person to talk to about becoming a member on here? And 2nd put me down ill be needing to map my car by then  they do APR maps yeah?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Morells said:


> 1st who's the person to talk to about becoming a member on here? And 2nd put me down ill be needing to map my car by then  they do APR maps yeah?


Yeah they do APR maps. Your best ringing awesome gti and ask for john and mention your on here. I don't THINK they take bookings for this special deal day so its a first come first serve on the day. I think however if thy cnt fit you in on that day as long as you speak to someone they MIGHT be able to carry the deal over a couple of days after the actual event. Like said give awesome a ring and have a chat to them. there all great guys.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Interesting.. and about the time I'll be ready for my remap.. just hope I'm in the country on that day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Morells said:


> 1st who's the person to talk to about becoming a member on here?


Hi Morells,

looks like you're already a member "on here" = TTF :wink:

If you are thinking of joining the TTOC, you can buy your membership from the club shop which starts at £15

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Is this event live on the forum?
I wanna get my name down unless I've already done it somewhere..
Steve


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Its coming up this, non the less I will be there, just hoping I will be seeing TT's there and there own stand, let the TT's over take Awesome :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be there  missed last year due to work


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I've shoved it in my diary - hoping they will do a deal on a remap


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

It's worth going just to watch people scrape exhausts going in and out of overspill car park


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> It's worth going just to watch people scrape exhausts going in and out of overspill car park


+1


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

I am in :mrgreen:


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

Matt B said:


> It's worth going just to watch people scrape exhausts going in and out of overspill car park


That is cruel but so amusing to watch and listen to! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If I go,I will put my CF splitters on but won't tempt fate with the "dip of death"
Steve


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll be on Holiday....  [smiley=bigcry.gif] Ohhhhh in the UK 

Do they (APR) do a DSG Re-Map as well as an engine Re-Map?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oops, sorry folks. I completely forgot to post about this 

*We have a stand for 15 cars at the usual strip along the road opposite Awesome. Anyone wanting to be on the stand, please will you PM me your name and car registration. *

I won't reply to your PMs at the moment though as I'll be out of the country until the 21st June.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I am on holiday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Big shame Phil. Next year prhaps


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Dani, I'm gutted its only a few miles from home and would have really enjoyed seeing the TT community.
:-(


----------

